# Which copy of the Qu'ran to look at?



## westminken (Aug 31, 2009)

If one was to go to the source and see what the Qu'ran has to say, which copy should one look at? This is in preparation for the world religion series I am doing in my SS class.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 31, 2009)

The true Qur'an can only be read in Arabic.

However, the "Meaning of the Glorious Koran" by Pickthall is a good "translation."

Also, Google "Chronological Koran" and read the Surahs in chronological order to see the progression of MHD's thought from peaceful minority trying to make peace with the Jewsih tribes to a powerful ruler handing out civil laws and proposing the spread of religion at the point of the sword.

Also, get a copy of Ali Dashti's _23 Years: The life of the Prophet_, the best biography of MHD from a secular (non Islamic) worldview.


----------



## PMBrooks (Aug 31, 2009)

The one I assign for my seminary class is the version by Abdullah Yusuf Ali, with the text, translation, and commentary. It is a commonly used English translation and the commentary is generally orthodox (for Islam). The Arabic script is on one side and the English on the other. Commentary footnotes are at the bottom of the page. 

You can order it from Amazon:
Amazon.com: The Meaning of the Holy Qur'an (9780915957323): Abdullah Yusuf Ali: Books

Looks like you can order several cheap used copies.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Sep 7, 2009)

Amazon.com: The Origins of the Koran: Classic Essays on Islam's Holy Book (9781573921985): Ibn Warraq: Bookshttp://http://www.amazon.com/Origins-Koran-Classic-Essays-Islams/dp/157392198X/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1252330034&sr=1-5
Excellent debunking of the supposed integrity of the koranic text by a group of Scholars on Islam. Shows the late origin of much of the koranic text and its questionable authorship.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 7, 2009)

Amazon.co.uk: dawood koran: Books

"My" Koran was translated by N.J. Dawood and has some photos of some nice-looking mosques, which I pray will one day become churches.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm waiting for "Your Best Jihad Now" to be offered on TBN.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 7, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I'm waiting for "Your Best Jihad Now" to be offered on TBN.



The Jihad driven life?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 7, 2009)

PMBrooks said:


> The one I assign for my seminary class is the version by Abdullah Yusuf Ali, with the text, translation, and commentary. It is a commonly used English translation and the commentary is generally orthodox (for Islam). The Arabic script is on one side and the English on the other. Commentary footnotes are at the bottom of the page.
> 
> You can order it from Amazon:
> Amazon.com: The Meaning of the Holy Qur'an (9780915957323): Abdullah Yusuf Ali: Books
> ...



This is the edition that I own.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Sep 8, 2009)

PMBrooks said:


> The one I assign for my seminary class is the version by Abdullah Yusuf Ali, with the text, translation, and commentary. It is a commonly used English translation and the commentary is generally orthodox (for Islam). The Arabic script is on one side and the English on the other. Commentary footnotes are at the bottom of the page.
> 
> You can order it from Amazon:
> Amazon.com: The Meaning of the Holy Qur'an (9780915957323): Abdullah Yusuf Ali: Books
> ...




Considering how disjointed the koranic text is, you will NEED Abdullah Yusuf''s Commentary. 
Another good scholarly translation is the one by Dr Richard Bell who took apart the classical koranic text and put it together again in sequential order. Bell's translation also has useful notes.


----------

